# Multicast proxy



## macfreek (Sep 29, 2014)

Is there a good multicast daemon available for FreeBSD? I'm looking for a daemon that supports data forwarding and multicast signalling (IGMPv2 or IGMPv3 join/report and leave messages), but not multicast routing protocols (DVMRP, PIM-SM, PIM-DM, CBT, MOSPF, MSDP, BGMP, ...)

While searching the forum, the advice I see is (1) to compile a kernel with MULTICAST support and (2) install mrouted. Both advices seem out-of-date. I enabled multicast support with `kldload ip_route.ko; kldload ip6_route.ko` and net/mrouted seems rather out-of-date. It supports the DVMRP routing protocol, which use seem to have faded after 1995 or so.

The ports collection also features net/pimdd, a PIM-DM implementation, and I've got some awesome support from Troglobit, the maintainer of SMCroute and pimd, who added FreeBSD support (there are no packages yet, though). Yet, SMCroute does not seem to support IGMP, while `pimd` is mostly an implementation of the PIM-SM routing protocol. Neither is really what I'm looking for. I just found IGMPproxy with a web search. It seems to support FreeBSD, but the last change to the code was in 2009. Any has experience with this tool?


----------

